# US Open Final



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a heads up you can see the final at 8pm tonight on channel 4 , and see our new British tennis sensation in action good luck to her


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got Prime, but it's good it's on TV.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope she continues her forum for next year , as we are getting re allocated our Women’s final tickets for 2022 Wimbledon, as we got allocation for cancelled event in 2020, they kindly will offer the same tickets for 2022, I can only dream of getting her through to the final, fingers crossed.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

She looked really good at Wimbledon before her illness. You don't make a US open final by luck. I also hope she's going to carry on improving. 

It's great the channel 4 have done this. It lifts everyone when our own do well in sport. The problem is when it's on Sky and Amazon not enough people see it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, we love tennis was gutted when we thought we would lose our allocation for Wimbledon.
Are you going to cheer on the tour of Britain tomorrow, I’m keen but not sure where best to go to get good pics and view.
Know I’m a cyclist I’m really keen on seeing it, just love going fast on the bike been up to close to 50mph on some hills, love the adrenaline rush at my age, hill climbing I like even better for some bizarre reason:lol:
Did you see the young lad in Edinburgh try to keep up with riders on pavement and the lead rider handed him his used water bottle what a great experience for the young lad, brilliant by the rider, it’s things like that that drives imagination


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Tennis isnt my thing by any stretch of the imagination but good for her and hope she has a bright future


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes, we love tennis was gutted when we thought we would lose our allocation for Wimbledon.
> Are you going to cheer on the tour of Britain tomorrow, I'm keen but not sure where best to go to get good pics and view.
> Know I'm a cyclist I'm really keen on seeing it, just love going fast on the bike been up to close to 50mph on some hills, love the adrenaline rush at my age, hill climbing I like even better for some bizarre reason:lol:
> Did you see the young lad in Edinburgh try to keep up with riders on pavement and the lead rider handed him his used water bottle what a great experience for the young lad, brilliant by the rider, it's things like that that drives imagination


Dog agility classes in the morning and down to the beach after that. They've resurfaced half the beach boulevard road for the cycling.

I didn't see the incident in Edinburgh.

If I had my ebike working I could beat them all.......until the battery ran out. :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What time are they meant to be passing the beach?
Yes you will need your electric bike lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> What time are they meant to be passing the beach?
> Yes you will need your electric bike lol


It's the finish at the beach. I'm not sure what time they'll be in. The signs say roads closed from 2-4pm.

I hope they've got some stalls, entertainment and stuff set up.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> It's the finish at the beach. I'm not sure what time they'll be in. The signs say roads closed from 2-4pm.
> 
> I hope they've got some stalls, entertainment and stuff set up.


You do know it's Aberdeen City Council in charge :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Britain’s new tennis sensation has done it, well done Emma phenomenal performance, ace to finish


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> You do know it's Aberdeen City Council in charge :doublesho:doublesho


Watch the end when all the cyclist go off the pier. :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Britain's new tennis sensation has done it, well done Emma phenomenal performance, ace to finish


Both young ladies were brilliant. Emma fully deserved that. Both of them have the potential to be the future of tennis.

I only wish she got a better reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

so focused and aggressive, but both are a huge credit to women’s tennis fantastic final that was.
Yes she will need win over the crowd yet, really enjoyed that.

10 games and not 1 set dropped , bonkers, their speeches were also a credit to the both of them, so proud of our young sports talent, they are both an inspiration to our young kids to get into sport IMHO


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Guess if she was a footballer she’d have a choice of international teams she could play for but I’m pretty sure she classes herself as English although her outfit was a nod to the Romanian flag? Nowt wrong with being proud of your heritage. 
Hopefully she’ll go on to become a consistently good player and this isn’t a flash in the pan and she seems like a nice, polite, well grounded kid. The world is at her feet and good luck to her. 
She deserved her win as she was just about the better player which in tennis invariably means you win. Mind you, the Canadian lass has a wicked forehand for a littleun and it takes two to make for an enjoyable match. 

I dare say some elements of the media will be trying to dig some dirt on her as we speak. 

She’s a shoe in for SPOTY I’d say as well, ironic as she actually has a personality as well unlike half of the winners. 

What was refreshing for me was to see some different players vying for the win rather than the usual suspects.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> She sounded very British to me. Romania hasn't produced anything.
> 
> It's sad that is your first thought.


Yes your right, I very surprised very little people on here see this as a fantastic achievement, whether it's tennis or football or F1, this inspires our young people and gives them belief. And will the the mental health problems with our young sport at any level can promote inclusion and encourage young people to get some self belief and get healthy at same time.
These two young girls deserve credit for how they conducted themselves at such a fantastic event on such a ponionet date.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> whether it's tennis or football or F1, this inspires our young people and gives them belief. And will the the mental health problems with our young sport at any level can promote exclusion and encourage young people to get some self belief and get healthy at same time.
> These two young girls deserve credit for how they conducted themselves at such a fantastic event on such a ponionet date.


Couldn't agree more, this is an achievement that should be lauded. And let's bear in mind, this young lady has just one a Grand Slam title and isn't even out of her teens yet.
As i've said before, not a tennis fan at all but hat's off to her, she has excelled in this event and hopefully she will use this as a springboard to move onto bigger and better things.


----------

